# Intake for holley sniper EFI?



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

I enjoy my Holley Sniper on my '67 Goat. Edelbrock round port heads, performer intake. I don't know my cam specs, but guessing pretty high lift because it does not build enough vacuum at idle to support my power brakes. I have been on the Holley forums, but pretty "chevy" dominated on this topic. What have you guys and gals tried for intakes with Sniper? A single plain is tempting, but would like to hear from "real world" owners. Thanks.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I’ve installed snipers on 2 Pontiac 400’s. One with an Edelbrock Performer and one with a Northwinds single plane. Both with edelbrock d-ports and edelbrock’s RA-IV cam. Both run great.

What’s your idle timing at? And what is your IAC% at idle when warm?

If you’re low on vac you can raise the idle timing and idle rpm…


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

GTO44 said:


> I’ve installed snipers on 2 Pontiac 400’s. One with an Edelbrock Performer and one with a Northwinds single plane. Both with edelbrock d-ports and edelbrock’s RA-IV cam. Both run great.
> 
> What’s your idle timing at? And what is your IAC% at idle when warm?
> 
> If you’re low on vac you can raise the idle timing and idle rpm…


I am running an HEI, did you install the holley distributer for the kit? Base timing around 12, full advance around 3000rpm at 35-36. Idle at 750 rpm. Several throttle plate adjustments to get IAC around 2-3%. warm idle. Was high before. As of right now, running great. Awesome power, way better mileage. Running fuel pump in the tank that takes place of the old sending unit. 3000 miles on it maybe?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Chevythedog said:


> I enjoy my Holley Sniper on my '67 Goat. Edelbrock round port heads, performer intake. I don't know my cam specs, but guessing pretty high lift because it does not build enough vacuum at idle to support my power brakes. I have been on the Holley forums, but pretty "chevy" dominated on this topic. What have you guys and gals tried for intakes with Sniper? A single plain is tempting, but would like to hear from "real world" owners. Thanks.



Not sure if this is helpful, but I am running an older Edelbrock P4B square bore ONLY because it was the single aftermarket aluminum manifold I could find that gave me hood clearance (currently with a Holley 750 DP) to run a ram air pan and open my scoop. The P4B is rated below the stock RA intakes in terms of performance, but it runs better on my engine than the single plane Street Dominator I had on it before i did the ram air pan. 

I'm also working my way to installing a Sniper system and I know it will fit under the hood with a RA pan using the P4B.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Chevythedog said:


> I am running an HEI, did you install the holley distributer for the kit? Base timing around 12, full advance around 3000rpm at 35-36. Idle at 750 rpm. Several throttle plate adjustments to get IAC around 2-3%. warm idle. Was high before. As of right now, running great. Awesome power, way better mileage. Running fuel pump in the tank that takes place of the old sending unit. 3000 miles on it maybe?


Yeah I always use the Holley Hyperspark distributor with the sniper. With timing control the engine runs better and has a better idle strategy. You can also optimize start-up with “cranking timing” which makes it easier to start. Plus its pretty neat to be able to change timing from inside the car with a push of the button. Plus you can really dial in timing curves and “vacuum advance” for the low load areas without changing or adjusting a vac can on the distributor.

Ive used the intank pumps and external in-line pumps. Both work equally equally well from my experience. The only thing i recommend is doing the Holley rear mount regulator. Its got a built in fuel filter as well. We do this setup at the tank and just run the one fuel line forward to the sniper and plug the output on the sniper. We do this because we’ve had problems with hot fuel returning to the tank. After about 30mins of driving the recirculating of hot fuel will reach a critical point, start to boil and cause the pump to cavitate. Once this happens the pump will super heat and the pump will shut off leaving the customer stranded on the side of the road. Once we went to the rear mount regulator we havent had any issues.






Holley EFI 12-875 Holley EFI Filter Regulator 3/8" NPT


When converting your fuel system to a return style EFI setup, the biggest challenge can be plumbing the fuel lines. Holley continues to be the leader in fuel system development to make your life easier! The new Holley EFI Filter Regulator assembly simplifies your installation by combining the...




www.holley.com


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

The reason I stuck with the HEI was for dependability. I had another installer say they had quality/dependability issues with the Hyperspark. Do you disagree with that statement?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Chevythedog said:


> The reason I stuck with the HEI was for dependability. I had another installer say they had quality/dependability issues with the Hyperspark. Do you disagree with that statement?


100% disagree. If you have issues with a hyper spark distributor its an installation problem or improper phasing on set up. I have multiple daily driven hotrods on a hyperspark/sniper setup and have never had any reliability issues.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

do they make a Hyperspark for Pontiac with Vacuum advance?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

ylwgto said:


> do they make a Hyperspark for Pontiac with Vacuum advance?


The hyperspark is made for the Holley Sniper. All it does is provide a cam signal to the sniper with a hall effects sensor. There’s no vac advance or weights or springs or centrifugal unit inside. The sniper uses this signal to control timing. You would adjust “vacuum advance” inside the sniper software which would be under your idle and cruise timing.

If you’re looking for an MSD stand alone distributor with vac advance you have to get the MSD “ready to run” distributor.


----------



## cal kid (Dec 19, 2018)

Any truth to the rumor that the Holley Sniper EFI needs a single plane manifold ? 
Thanks folks for the wealth of info you have provided .. 
cal kid


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

cal kid said:


> Any truth to the rumor that the Holley Sniper EFI needs a single plane manifold ?
> Thanks folks for the wealth of info you have provided ..
> cal kid


I’ve run them on dual planes and single planes. From my experience It will run great no matter what intake it’s on.

To expand… the sniper doesn’t know what motor it’s on, it doesn’t know what cam is in it, it doesnt know what intake its sitting on or what heads your running. All it knows is what air fuel ratio you’re currently at and how much fuel it needs to provide to meet the target afr at that specific rpm and load. It could be a 289 ford motor with a cast iron low rise dual plane intake or a 496 big block chevy with an aluminum single plane high rise tunnel ram. As long as you’re not maxing out the injectors it’s gonna do it’s job. And do it well.


----------



## cal kid (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks GTO44 for your comments, I have an Edelbrock Performer RPM # 71564 and wanted to get feed back on weather it worked well or not. I was also told by a Chevy guy to modify the manifold by cutting the seperation between the right and left sides to make it more likle a Torker style intake? Any thoughts on that ?
Thanks Cal KId


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm running a Performer rpm with a 1/2" open phelonic spacer to hopefully get the best of both worlds but in researching it later the four whole spacer is supposed to be better, don't really notice any power increase but it's keeping the heat away from the carb at least.


----------

